# Niagara Falls, ON: Young M B&T Special Needs



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I can't get this guy off of my mind. He's been in the shelter a long time. Can anyone help him? If I had extra joint supplements right now I'd drive them up there for him.


















Nixon
German Shepherd Dog [Mix]
Large Young Male Dog

Niagara Falls Humane Society, Niagara Falls, ON
German Shepherd Dog Picture
Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo
More About Nixon
Nixon is a loving, sweet dog who has special medical needs. He has severe hip dysplasia and will require surgery in the future. He also has some different tendencies, like barking at inanimate objects, which have caused people to judge him as a vicious dog in the past. But don't be put off by his bark, because he does not have the intention to bite. Nixon is a good leash walker, and loves to be outdoors and go on walks. He is energetic, friendly, handsome, loving, and very attentive. It's unfortunate that such a beautiful boy hasn't found his home yet, but we're hopeful for our big, beautiful Nixon. You can visit Nixon at the shelter in Kennel 14.


This pet has been altered.

* Niagara Falls Humane Society
* Niagara Falls, ON
* 905-356-4404


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

wow, what a handsome guy.
Hope he finds the great home he deserves!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

He is SO HANDSOME!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful boy


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)




----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Talk about handsome! What a shame about his hips. Ruth, if you get restless about crossing the border, I'll chip in for supplements. I hate thinking about such a hunk being uncomfortable!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am going to contact the shelter and find out if they have an orthopedic bed and have him on supplements. 

I will be heading up that way soon anyway so if I can get some stuff together I can drop it by and meet him and get more info. 

I hope he doesn't have to spend his life in there. Wish I were independently wealthy and could help dogs like this.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bump so the Canucks can see this handsome boy!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bump--just look at this handsome face!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

He is one good looking dog!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I wish I could afford the surgery...
Is it sure that he needs it. Is it hip replacement or would an FHO work? It is a huge difference in cost.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Seriously! Ilsa's was I think $800-probably higher now with increases and he would cost more with the weight-plus need his other vetting and x-rays right? I know that it's not the optimal surgery for a lot of dogs but wow, for her, it worked. You wonder too if inactivity hasn't hurt him. 

A couple of my dogs bark at inanimate objects...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I sent an email to them asking all kinds of questions. If I don't get a response I will give them a call. I hope that we can help him somehow!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I received an email back from the communications director that she doesn't think he's on any supplements but will check into my questions. 

Anyone wanting to help this dog, please pm me.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI hope he doesn't have to spend his life in there. Wish I were independently wealthy and could help dogs like this.


ME TOO!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I had a foster who did beautifully with FHO surgery too.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDI had a foster who did beautifully with FHO surgery too.


Well, that should be good news for this guy.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

wow, he is beautiful. I am sending the best thoughts his way. I sure hope he finds a home.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: RebelGSDI had a foster who did beautifully with FHO surgery too.
> ...


Only if someone funds it while he's in the shelter or if a rescue takes him. People don't exactly line up to adopt dogs with severe HD.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah... I guess that's true.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Is anyone actively working on him?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have requested more information from the shelter. I have had an offer to donate joint support for him. Once I hear back from the shelter I will get the joint support and take it to him. At that time I can also evaluate him and can take Rafi to test him with other dogs. 

I have not contacted any rescues about him yet. Do you have any contacts with Southern Ontario rescues? I know the GTA gsd rescues usually only take dogs from that area.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Ruth. I'm hoping the best for this baby!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm anxious waiting to hear an update! Now that I've stumbled upon this guy I find myself checking it a few times a day to see if there are any updates on this handsome boy.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowBump so the Canucks can see this handsome boy!


I am looking and thinking. My vet is away as I wanted to talk to him about it too.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I just rechecked the email and she said she would get back to me on Monday. At the very least I can drive the supplements up to him next week and meet him and take more pictures. 

I have a very special place in my heart for dog's with HD as Massie had it and Rafi does too.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bumping the handsome Canadian. I did not hear back from the shelter today. If I don't hear tomorrow I will call them.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Looking forward to the response too!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Any news about this handsome fellow who could also use a name change so that I don't associate him with Watergate!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Anxiously awaiting news on this boy!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I know--he doesn't look anything like Tricky ****. 

I haven't heard anything back and I was out all day and couldn't call. I don't think I'll be able to call until Friday but I will send another email. 

Thanks for checking in on the handsome boy.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Just sent another email reminding them that we have people who would like to help Nixon if we can get more information...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Niagara Falls, ON: M B&T UPDATE*

I received this email today from Cathy at the shelter and it made me so sad. Is there anything we can do for this dog? I have no experience with OCD disorders but I am absolutely certain they would be much worse in a shelter.









"I had a long talk with our manager and one of our staff who has known Nixon a long time. They firmly believe that since Nixon is clearly not in pain-he has boundless energy and agility-that he should be adopted to live out whatever time he has comfortably. Nixon has neurological problems which cause behaviours like circling and licking-he will lick the concrete til his tongue is bleeding and has obsessive compulsive behavior. He needs a home now. The other side of the coin is that our board president is trying to convince a vet to donate his time to do the surgery. The xrays were done months ago and we haven’t heard the results from the vet that has them. The concern is that Nixon needs to pace and circle constantly, so recovery from the surgery would be a huge challenge. He would have to be crated or sedated for weeks.

So you see the situation is very complex. What do you suggest next?"


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, ON: M B&T UPDATE*

Is it possible that the pacing and licking it due to the fact that he is under stimulated in the shelter? Like, if he were to go into a more active home it might subside a bit? 

It's great that they're trying to get someone else to do the surgery! Hopefully that will help his chances by taken such a large expensive off of his future owners.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Niagara Falls, ON: M B&T UPDATE*

Oh no









I remember an episode with Cesar Milan where a GSD circled around chasing his tail. They placed a backpack on him so he felt like he was doing something and he stopped the behavior.

Maybe he would like licking a nice basted bone instead of the ground?

Do you think any of the shelter staff is game to try? I'll treat for the bone.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Niagara Falls, ON: M B&T OCD: UPDATE*

I think that putting him on supplements for his hips and trying to deal with the OCD first is the way to go. I so wish I could foster him but Chama and Cleo would hate a dog that behaved like that and Cleo would probably beat him up!









OCD can be a serious condition and does sometimes affect gsds. My understanding is that it can be managed in most cases. Border collies also get it. 

I would imagine that more people would be put off by the OCD behavior than the hips, especially if he's not showing clinical signs of HD. 

I will ask them about bones and also what kind of exercise he's getting. 

I'm feeling terrible about this poor guy now!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Niagara Falls, ON: M B&T OCD: UPDATE*

I wish there was something I could do! He needs to get out of this shelter ASAP. Maybe we should make our own call to Cesar Milan!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Niagara Falls, ON: M B&T CANADIANS HELP!*

Sorry, but I would never put a dog I had anything to do with anywhere near Cesar Milan! 

This guy needs an advocate over in southern Ontario that we can work with.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Niagara Falls, ON: M B&T CANADIANS HELP!*

Bump! Any help from folks in Southern Ontario?

Any ideas?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Niagara Falls, ON: M B&T CANADIANS HELP!*

Bump!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Niagara Falls, ON: M B&T CANADIANS HELP!*

HELP!!!!!! Any ideas for this guy--he has OCD and hip dysplasia and he needs a rescue or adopter!


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Niagara Falls, ON: M B&T CANADIANS HELP!*

Hubby and I talked about this dog but he is against it and I can't change his mind.

What about the







? Perhaps they can help. They are in Ontario.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Niagara Falls, ON: M B&T CANADIANS HELP!*

I ran a google search on canine OCD. Nixon turned out to be tricky after all. One site said:

"Canine obsessive compulsive disorder is a serious psychological disorder that can interfere with a dog’s quality of life and health. Fortunately for dogs, and their owners, this type of condition can be successfully controlled through behavior modification and prescription medications."

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this handsome lil tricky boy.


----------

